

What the good developer and the good software architect really are - bleakgadfly
http://alexthunder.livejournal.com/789886.html

======
pedalpete
Focusing on the user of your service (as a developer or architect) is
important, it isn't what makes a 'good' developer or architect.

In many of the projects I've developed (web sites and apis), customers and
users have commented on the ease of use and understanding the products. That's
great, but building a usable system is only part of being a good developer. I
don't think my code is very good. I'm trying to get better, but I'm somewhat
embarrassed when another developer has to look at my code.

I think part of being a good developer is writing code that is easy for
another developer to look at, understand, and change if necessary.

This article is only one facet of being a good developer, but possibly one
that gets overlooked by those who are focused on the technicality of their
trade/skill.

What else makes a good developer?

